# rebuilding new system AMD Phenom ii x6 1055T



## csayantan (Sep 3, 2009)

hi

my motherboard http://www.gigabyte.com/products/pro...px?pid=4385#ov

Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3 Motherboard

CPU

AMD Phenom ii x6 1055T 

RAM 
kingston 

i need to buy a desktop HDD and monitor.
Processor : AMD phenom ii x6 1055T.

can anyone suggest possible Graphics Card and LED monitors , PSU , cooler and SSD HDD in low budget ?


----------



## csayantan (Sep 3, 2009)

plz update me quickly ... works are sucked ... i use rig for stockmarket trading


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

How much are you looking to spend on these items?

Is this in a OEM case?

Make and model number of your PSU?


----------



## csayantan (Sep 3, 2009)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> How much are you looking to spend on these items?


$300 + as i already have mobo and processor and RAM


> Is this in a OEM case?


not at all. 


> Make and model number of your PSU?


Cooler MAster 650W product no RS-650 PCAR e3
specifically having trouble to have GPUs as Gigabytes doznt have list of GPUs.


----------



## csayantan (Sep 3, 2009)

plz provide snapdeal links to shop
TFT also mention plz :wink:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You'll need to increase your budget a little bit. Here is what you will be looking at:

ASUS VS239H-P Black 23" 5ms (GTG) HDMI Widescreen LED Monitor 250 cd/m2 ASCR 50,000,000:1, IPS Panel - Newegg.com

Western Digital WD Blue Hard Drive 1TB WD10EZEX 7200 RPM 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" | Internal Hard Drive - Newegg.com

ASUS GTX760-DC2OC-2GD5 G-SYNC Support GeForce GTX 760 2GB 256-Bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card - Newegg.com


----------



## csayantan (Sep 3, 2009)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> You'll need to increase your budget a little bit. Here is what you will be looking at:
> 
> ASUS VS239H-P Black 23" 5ms (GTG) HDMI Widescreen LED Monitor 250 cd/m2 ASCR 50,000,000:1, IPS Panel - Newegg.com


will it support touch input ??



> Western Digital WD Blue Hard Drive 1TB WD10EZEX 7200 RPM 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" | Internal Hard Drive - Newegg.com


 can i have samsung SSD EVO 512GB instead ? i have ordered this one  should i cancel order ? 



> ASUS GTX760-DC2OC-2GD5 G-SYNC Support GeForce GTX 760 2GB 256-Bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card - Newegg.com


can i see graphics card support list for this motherboard ?

please provide information quickly.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

When was a touch display mentioned? Why do you need touch for a desktop?

A 512GB Samsung SSD will be your entire budget.

Your system supports only a PCI Express 2.0 x16 GPU. So you can use newer GPUs but they won't run at full power. You could choose a GTX 750 Ti instead of the GTX 760 if you like.

Also your PSU is low quality, so I would not recommend a very high end GPU. The GTX 750 Ti may be a better option now that I think about it.


----------



## csayantan (Sep 3, 2009)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> When was a touch display mentioned? Why do you need touch for a desktop?
> 
> A 512GB Samsung SSD will be your entire budget.


i might spend for this SSD HDD as my SW reads data frequently as it is a trading desk. 


> Your system supports only a PCI Express 2.0 x16 GPU. So you can use newer GPUs but they won't run at full power. You could choose a GTX 750 Ti instead of the GTX 760 if you like.


looking for low cost GPU.


> Also your PSU is low quality, so I would not recommend a very high end GPU. The GTX 750 Ti may be a better option now that I think about it.


thx


----------



## csayantan (Sep 3, 2009)

plz update me quickly ... works are sucked ... i use rig for stockmarket trading


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Well if you can afford the SSD, then go for it. Just make sure that your system has one open SATA connection on the motherboard and SATA power on the PSU. If you are only using one HDD, no CD ROM this won't be an issue.

The GTX 750 Ti will be a better GPU choice as well. Won't draw much power and its a good card for the price.


----------

